# Tell me what you think of this menu



## noblemygsd (Apr 5, 2012)

This is my first time feeding a raw diet and I was wondering if this sounds like a good menu for a 60lb, 75lbs maximum weight when fully developed.

For 1 month:

4 out of 7 days I'll give:
12oz. Chicken necks or backs or Leg Quarters
8oz. Ground Turkey or hamburger or beef heart or chicken heart
Salmon oil

3 out of 7 days I'll give:
8oz. Chicken necks or backs or Leg Quarters
6oz. Liver or kidneys from chicken, beef, or pork
Some leafy green veggies
1 eggs with shell

Then I'll switch the protein sources every month.

Does this sound good? Should I give more meat?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The organ meats need to be fed in small quantities because are very rich and tend to give dogs diarrhea. Better to give a small piece in every meal. I have also found that giving too much muscle meat will cause very loose stools.
I would not give any organ meat in the beginning. After a week, I would add some, very carefully.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just get what I can on sale and try to balance the meat(50%)/bone(45%)/organ(5%) per meal. 
Portion wise, my 90# dogs(active) get 2# per day(I feed two meals a day), though my male gets a bit more as he is still on the thin side and intact. I don't weigh out the portions, just eyeball it. I give yogurt every few days(not as a meal but a big dollop)
Heart is not an organ, but muscle and rich(I feed it sparingly). 
Kidney/liver/thymus would be nice to rotate for OM.
I don't give green leafy veggies~instead I give green tripe. Egg shells don't really digest, so pulverizing them to a powder would be more beneficial than giving the egg/shell on.

I also give salmon oil, vitamin C daily, and every few days rotate vitamin E, B complex(all human grade) 
Eggs contain E so on the days I give eggs, no E supplemented.


----------



## 61505 (May 7, 2012)

I'm a little new to the raw diet also... If I feed 1.2 lbs daily and I feed about 50% MM, 45% RMB, and 5% OM... That would be around 0.6oz of MM, 0.5oz of RMB, and 0.06oz of OM daily... Which equals around 17lbs of MM, 15lbs of RMB, and 2lbs of OM monthly... Right?


----------



## 61505 (May 7, 2012)

mynameisberlinchoo said:


> I'm a little new to the raw diet also... If I feed 1.2 lbs daily and I feed about 50% MM, 45% RMB, and 5% OM... That would be around 0.6oz of MM, 0.5oz of RMB, and 0.06oz of OM daily... Which equals around 17lbs of MM, 15lbs of RMB, and 2lbs of OM monthly... Right?


Soooooo... I feel a little embarrassed since I totally did the math wrong(wow, I should go back to school)

What I meant to say is:
If I feed 1.2 lbs daily and I feed about 50% MM, 45% RMB, and 5% OM... That would be around 10oz of MM, 9oz of RMB, and 1oz of OM daily... Which equals around 17.5lbs of MM, 15.75lbs of RMB, and 1.75lbs of OM monthly...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't make it so difficult. 
Your daily portion is not enough....I feed 2# per day(even to a pup) and adjust according to growth spurts/hands on the ribs to make sure the dog isn't too fat or too skinny. I also believe muscle tone is important. 
If your adult dog weighs about 30-40# then 1.2# daily is fine, but a growing GSD pup needs double that, again according to the individual pup and metabolism/activity.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree. 2 lbs is what we ended up feeding because Hans was vomiting in the mornings from a really empty stomach. The snack he gets before bed bumped his daily to two pounds.


----------

